# How to backup I-phone/I-pad with Cydia on it ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it possible to backup I-phone/I-pad with Cydia on it ?


If so, how do I backup I-phone/I-pad with Cydia on it and all the goodies on it without losing them in the backup and able to restore it back to the I-phone?I-pad if anything goes wrong to it ?.

Is there special free program to do this ? If so, what is it called ?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ITunes will only backup iTunes apps and not cydia.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I-tunes is the only program that can do backup of I-phone ?
So the answer is no, I cannot back it it up including Cydia on it ?



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> ITunes will only backup iTunes apps and not cydia.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah you can't backup cydia. Only iTunes can do the backup.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There are some Cydia programs out there that will do the job of backing up your Jailbreak stuff. They are called OpenBackup or PKGBackup I believe.

You would have to restore your phone normally, re-jailbreak it, then restore the Jailbreak Backup. But I dont think you can do it one entire backup of the whole phone.


----------

